# Speedmaster dual plane vs Edelbrock rpm



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

Has anyone used both intakes on the same engine? What you're experience? Which do you like better? I'm thinking of replacing my "endurashine" Edelbrock rpm that is peeling and looks like crap with the polished speedmaster dual plane... Thoughts


----------

